# Julius...I did not think I would be saying goodbye.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Today I lost Julius, my DTHM I just got about a month ago. I have not had bettas for a while and he was my first back into it. I felt I connection to him immediately, I felt a bond with him that I had only felt with one other betta, Abacus, who was my first betta as an adult on my own years ago.
I am still in shock, he was here one minute and gone the next. I came home today at 9pm and he was floating vertically and unresponsive. I had seen him just an hour before, he was his usual adventurous self. Flaring at the cats, zipping around the tank, inspecting his plants and begging for food. Only about two hours after I first noticed him acting weird he was dead. I still have not a clue what happened to him.
I am saddened deeply, it is all I can really say about it. I wish I had known what had happened to him. I would like to hear if anyone else has experienced this.

Swim in Peace my dear friend, I wish I could have known you longer.


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

He was a beautiful boy, and I love your naming theme, and I hope Julius is frolicing happily underneath the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh no, not the new Roman emperor?! I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for your condolences everyone. I still am unsure what happened to him, the only guess I can come up with is something like a heart attack.
Jokingly, I blame a unknown type of snail that has forced residence in the tank, I have no idea where he came from and have not added anything new in the tank for a while. But soon as he appeared Julius Cesar had fallen. I have taken to calling the snail, Brutus. lol


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Naughty Brutus! Capital punishment?


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol, I love that you named the snail Brutus! How appropriate!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry about Julius :-( He was so beautiful- I hope this doesn't keep you away from Bettas, they're such wonderful little fish.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Elsewhere said:


> Aw, I'm sorry about Julius :-( He was so beautiful- I hope this doesn't keep you away from Bettas, they're such wonderful little fish.


 When I lose an animal I feel like getting another one helps honor them. My past pets have helped me learn and become a better owner, I should honor them by using the knowledge they helped me achieve by giving a better quality life to my future companions.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for you're lose, you have my deepest condolences. I can really relate to you right now and understand what you're going through, he was a beautiful. SIP


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a problem. I still am unsure what caused Julius' death exactly but I have a tragic clue. Nero died last night. The betta that I had bought to put in Julius' tank. I cleaned the tank previous but it seems something in there is killing my fish. The only new things in the tank are the thermometer and a the mysterious snail.
This is getting to me, I need to find out what is wrong so I can stop finding dead bettas.


----------

